# Vrux, a Village cursed



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok Let's continue the Road to Vrux IC thread here.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 7, 2005)

"Dreai, is there a cure?  You must interact with the stuff continuously, yet you dont claim to be addicted."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 7, 2005)

Calondor hums for a few moments closes his eyes and makes a gesture with his right hand then opens his eyes again and looks around.

OOC: cast detect magic


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 8, 2005)

The men looks at Morrison straight in the eyes, his eyes filled with sadness"Who said I wasn't, As for a cure if I knew it, we wouldn't be here by now. If I can't get the secret ingredient they provide me for a few days we will all die. Now please leave before my son gets to the tower.

Rell listen carefully at what the men has to say (sense motive ) watching his movement, for some reason he doesn't entirely trust him.

While the men is speaking Calondor starts concentrating on the room. A powerfull transmutation aura is detected around the bread stove, and a faint of divination magic seems to emanate from a part of the ceiling above them in the kitchen.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 8, 2005)

"Very well, answer our questions, and we will leave.  Who besides the Witch is involved?  Who is in charge?  What is their goal?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell whispers softly to Morrison placing a hand close to his mouth to further shield his words and the movement of his lips, "I do not trust his story about the special ingredents being deadly if unavailable, that puts too many people at risk. If something went wrong everyone in the entire area would be at risk. The loss of so many people could not go unnoticed. I do believe there will be rioting and perhaps even murder when we cut off the supply. I wonder to what extent the magical stove is a factor in this? I think we should destroy it before we leave. Whatever curse it places on the bread might end with the destruction of the stove. We should also check it for some mark that might indicate what wizard or priest might have made it. That could be a clue to the whole matter."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 8, 2005)

"Her and her husband Vr'rult the wise, they both control the traffic of the magical spice in the village, as their motive I am not too sure, but ever since Vr'rult met her the mine has been flourishing like it never did.

Fror looking at the window starts to yell "The boy just got to the tower, He is talking with one of the guard."

"It's now too risky for me to continue to talk, get away or they will kill you"

Dreai is sweating heavily, He seems extremely scared and nervous.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 8, 2005)

Out loud so that the baker can clearly hear:

"Very well Rell, examine the stove, and then destroy it. You only have a short time, so be quick about it.  Calondor, why dont you help him.  

Dreai, this is your last chance for redemption, tell us something that can help us.  You are at the center of this plague upon your homeland.   Help us save you."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 8, 2005)

Calondor looks surprised for a moment but then moves out to the kitchen with Rell "All I can tell you so far about this stove is that there is a strong aura of transmutation around it" Calondor will then proceed to check it over as quickly as possible for anything of interest.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell goes over and begins to examine the stove, removing any parts that come off, opening all the doors, looking at the back and underside if possible. He seeks a makers mark of some sort as well as the best way to destroy it. 

OOC: Search check +2 on the stove.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 9, 2005)

Makas' eyes flick back and forth between his companions as they each speak.  He doesn't know much about magic, but he knows the baker's interest in the stove and anticipates that the command to destroy will not go down well.  [OOC: Makas readies to step 5ft (inside the baker's reach) and disarm the baker should he try to prevent others reaching the stove]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

As Rell and Calondor approaches the stoves Dreai jumps on the table between him and Rell. 

"You are crazy, we will all die. Murderer I won't let you kill us."

Makas quickly approaches Dreai and tries to remove the spear from his hand with the help of his axe. (roll 2+8) The giant men quickly dodges his attempts and attacks Rell with his spear (roll 10) The spear misses Rell body.

As Dreai attacks Rell, Fror gets agitated at the front door. "The men is crazy, he is crazy."

As the men jumps on Rell, Mithran reaches the stove. The stove base is made of rock and the actual stoves is made of metal (Search 18+2; Bardic knowledge roll 14+5) He doesn't had a lot of time to observes it, but recognises the characteristic dark grey and special texture of Adamantite. The whole stove seems to be made of it. He also notices on the door a symbol. A hammer and a wand crossed with a mountain behind. The symbol of the Dwarven wizards of the west (OOC A dwarven guild in Makas country of Origin).

The symbol is small and located on the bottom left of the door.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 9, 2005)

Calondor looks about at the fight erupting around him "I think we should go Morrison, this is not going to go well once the guards get here" Calondor looks over at Dreai "You sir are deplorable, you couldn't just explain all this to me you had to lie about your willingness to go with us and call for the guards" Calondor glares at Dreai. 

"All of you will stop this madness, now!. I think we had better go Morrison." Calondor moves away from the stove and towards the door which Rell kicked in.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

OOC Mithran, Calondor is already outside observing the stove. I forgot to draw the room
T table
C counter
Dr Dreai
M Morrison
Ma Makas
R Rell
Ca Calondor
S stove
Br Bread stand
not shown kitchen counters and piece of furniture placed nearby the stove holding the equipment required to prepare the bread.

To room where the children and mother are
...-----------[]--
...|..................|
...|......TTDrT.M.|Kitchen
...|.......Ma.R.....|
-------------[]-------------
...........................SSSSSS|
.......................Ca.SSSSSS|
BrBrBrBrBrBrBr.........SSSSSS|
......................................|
CCCCCCCCCC[]CCCCCCCCCC|
Br...Br....Br.............Br.....Br|
Br...Br....Br.............Br...Br..|
Br...Br....Br.............Br...Br..|
Br...Br....Br.............Br...Br..|
...................Fr................|
------------[--]------------


----------



## Legildur (Apr 10, 2005)

"Aye," agrees Makas.  "Let's be gone from this place before the whole village descends on us!"

[Assists Rell with +2 AC]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2005)

"I fear that adamantine and stone thing is beyond our ability to destroy with the tools at hand. Let us away. I warn you Dreai, I'm tired of you trying to poke me with that spear. If you do it again I shall make you eat it in place of your cursed bread."  With that he exits.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 10, 2005)

Seeing the group leave without attacking his stove, Dreai lowers his weapon and let them go without trying to pursue them. Calondor comments seem to have an effect the men, slightly feels ashamed and dodges his gaze as much as he can. 

As you approaches the door, Fror looking by the door is yelling "Two guards just got out of the tower and more are behind them, they are coming for us!!!!.

The tower is about 300feet from the door of the store but a lot of merchand place their caravan in between making it nearly impossible to run a straight line to the tower.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 10, 2005)

Calondor seeing everyone seems to be listening to his words runs out the door opposite the tower. Calondor runs as far away as possible (In one round that is) and tries to look around at the buildings for any opportune hiding spots or the like.

OOC: Do I get my new spells known now or once I rest like my new spell slots?


----------



## Legildur (Apr 11, 2005)

Makas growls at the turn of events.  "Right.  We're out of here.  See you soon." he says.

Withdrawing from Dreai, Makas joins Fror.  "C'mon stone friend, let's be gone from here." And with that, Makas, with dwarven waraxe bared, starts making his way to the nearest exit gate that isn't towards the tower, clearing the path for Fror's wagon with phrases along the lines of, 'Make way! Make way!  He is diseased!  Make way!'

As they approach the gate, he'll sheath his axe and jump on board the wagon so as toi not raise the suspicions of the gate guards.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison follows Rell and Calondor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Dreai noticing that the group will not attack the stove, let them go without trying to stop them and without saying a word. 

Mithran, Rell and Morrison looks around the Gyrass market. He can see plenty of places to hide, among the shopping crowd or one of the numerous side streets that access the market. The crow is walking between various tent where merchandise is displayed. (OOC Think of a european travelling outdoor market, where each merchant set up their tents to display their goods. Their caravan behind them, where most of the inventory is. )


Makas and Fror dash back to the Blue cup Inn, which is away from the tower. They run back to the stable where Fror wagon was stored. It will take a few minutes to prepare the pony back on the wagon. 

Fror looks at Makas unsure "Maybe they didn't see us leave here, with all the crowd? It would hurt me to leave Goggo alone in this place, but if you feel that we are better off running I won't argue with you as I don't really know what the best course of action is now" Makas feel that the gnome is overwhelmed by the current turn of event and simply don't have the strenght to take a descision, trusting Makas intuition.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell, fearing his size will make hiding difficult makes for a gate away from the tower, hopeful that he can leave the city before the alert is spread to all the gates. He strives to keep low and place tents and booths in a line of sight between him and anyone coming from the tower.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 13, 2005)

"Rell is going to attact notice so he needs to flee immediately.  I will go with him, hopefully anyone after us will be distracted long enough for the rest of you to escape.  Calondor, why dont you take Utrolac and go help Makas and Fror.  We will meet up outside the city unless someone is being chased...then meet in the Camp."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 13, 2005)

"Alright, see you outside of town." Calondor runs off to get Utrolac once Calondor finds Utrolac he will quickly explain the situation "The guards are after us, we must go" Then Calondor leads Utrolac back to the Blue Cup and Fror's wagon.

Once Calondor and Utrolac reach the wagon Calondor will help Makas and Fror prepare it.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 14, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Fror looks at Makas unsure "Maybe they didn't see us leave here, with all the crowd? It would hurt me to leave Goggo alone in this place, but if you feel that we are better off running I won't argue with you as I don't really know what the best course of action is now"



Makas turns and grabs the gnome's shoulders.  "Friend, they KNOW who we are.  We leave now.  And quickly," he says, letting Fror go and moving with haste to prepare the wagon and depart.

OOC: Sorry, for some reason I thought that we had the wagon with us.  My mistake.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

Fror listen to Makas without a word and starts preparing the wagon. He rushes through the barn to get the pony bridlles. He reappears a few seconds later. 

Makas and Fror starts to equip the pony.

Rell and Morrison start to move quickly among the crowd and the tents.

OOC Which direction will they take? The only road leading out of the village from the central market is located on the adjacent right (from his position) of the central tower. 

They both see many roads leading out of the market but he can't identify where they lead exactly. Because of all the noise and people around Rell and Morrison can't hear or see any of the guards (The distance, many people and object between them makes the modifier too big for any chances of success to listen or spot check.)

Calondor runs quickly among the crowd, Utrolac who was looking at the door from far sees him and rushes towards him. After Calondor short description of the event, the slightly overweighted men starts to sweat, his face becomes unusually white. "Not again, I won't make it this time"

Calondor grab him by the arm and pulls him towards the Blue cup Inn. The men has a hard time following up with the half-elf. Calondor can hear him breath heavily and complains all the way to the Inn. "I don't want to die, I didn't do anything, why is this happening to me ...

Hopefully the Blue Cup stable is only a few hundred feet away from their position. 

Calondor and Utrolac appears in the stable while Makas and Fror are preparing the wagon. 

Calondor (spot 12+1;Listen 12+4) couldn't see any of the guard among the tents and the crowd but was able to hear the sound of people running in armor among the tents dangerously closing on his position. When he entered the barn, he could easily evaluates that the closest one should be only 200 feets away hidden among the tents (which is about the distance from the bakery to the tower). He can hear their shout asking the people to move away.

OOC Calondor was slow downed by Utrolac and the crowd


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell decides to take his chances with the unknown streets, he moves away from the tower seeking an alternate gate.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 15, 2005)

Calondor rushs in and begins trying to help Makas and Fror how ever he can. While he's working Calondor says "I just heard the guards 200 feet back or so, we don't have much time"


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 15, 2005)

ooc: You say there is a road that leads "out of the village from the central market is located on the adjacent right (from his position) of the central tower".   Does this road lead to the gate that Rell and Morrison entered or that Calondor entered?  Rell and Morrison should be heading toward the way that Calondor entered.

"Rell, we need to move fast, but we want our passage to be noticed, so that they follow us, not Calondor, Makas and Fror."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"How noticed do you want to be? Should I topple a fruit stand or something as we exit the market?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2005)

OOC Rell and Morrison arrived by the street near the tower.

Rell easily topples a fruit stand. The large table comes crashing down on the street the merchant starts yelling at Rell. Most people seems surprises and don't react as Morrison and Rell continue running down the streets. Behind they can hear the crowd yelling at them, some villager even start to run after them. 

Both runs down what seems to be the largest nearby street on the southern part of the market OOC The tower is in the northern end. 

The streets slightly turns and as they are completing the turn the see 400' ahead the village doors. Many people are going in and out and (spot Morrison 3+8;Rell 12+6)

Morrison [sblock]Morrison notices 4 guards among the crowd checking the content of some caravan going in or out of the village[/sblock]

Rell [sblock]Rell notices 4 guards among the crowd checking the content of some caravan going in or out of the village and maybe 4 or 5 hidden inside the two towers located on both sides of the door. They are all armed with bows and seems to keep an eye on the area.[/sblock]

The people around you are slightly surprised to see two people running in the street but they don't seem to be aware of what happened to the market yet. 

-----

Utrolac continues to whine silenciously. Calondor helps the other two keeping an eye and ear on the door. 

He hears the guards closing to the Inn when suddenly one of them starts yelling (listen roll 18+4) "Over here, there over here"

He can then ear them get away from the Inn. 

A minute later Fror ponies are ready to go. Fror looks at the three of you. "That will be tight, hopefully the trip won't last too long."

His cart is rather small and already quite pact with cooking hardware and various ingredient. The only way to get everybody in is to have one lying on the floor and the others lying on top of him, while holding themselves on the interior of the cart.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell pulls his companion up short. "I think we better moderate our pace and try and slip through the gates without attracting undo attention from the guards. They look pretty no nonsense and I don't think we can rush through without becoming pin cusions. We just have to hope that we make it clear before word reaches here."


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 18, 2005)

"Makes sense.  But lets be ready to run if things turn ugly."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"Yes, I'm in favor of getting out of here, just make for cover if we have to run--those archers could be deadly."


----------



## Mithran (Apr 20, 2005)

Calondor shakes his head "What a musician does go through to make some extra coin" and with that Calondor takes his place in the cart.

OOC: Sorry I didn't make it more clear to go ahead and NPC my character if you needed too.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 21, 2005)

Rell and Morrison slow down the pace. They approaches the large wooden and steel door slowly. As they mingle among the crowd they starts hearing the guards behind them. They are now about 150' from the gate. 

Morrison noticed the guards partially hiden in the upper windows of the two large towers near the door, when Rell mention them to him. 

None of the guards around the doors seems aware yet of the other soldiers, but it shouldn't take long before they realise why their colleagues are running in your direction. 

A few streets leads out of the main street if they want to escape the area. Rell and Morrison could also run through the crowd in front of them. The crowd isn't very thick and shouldn't slow them down too much. The main door is fairly broad 20' but the two guards located near the door are armed with long spear and could with their spear control the area fairly easily. 

----

Utrolac looks at Calondor taking place in the car and then back to Makas. He then adds nervously.

"Sorry Calondor but I would recommand that the large warrior goes on the floor" 

He then turns back to look at Makas, visibely scared of being crushed by the weigth of the warrior.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 22, 2005)

Makas grumbles a little, but starts to move towards a position at the bottom og the wagon, realising that if they are caught that they likely won't be able to fight their way out anyway.

OOC: Sorry about the lack of posts.  Went on holidays a day earlier than aniticipated and haven't had Net access.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell says in a voice loud enough for at least two ranks in front of him to hear. "Yes my friend that free bread this morning was really good. It's a shame they will only be giving it away for another half an hour. I am tempted to go back to the shop and get a couple more loaves for lunch aren't you? Of course we'd have to hurry?"  He hope some of the people in front of him will decide to go back into town.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 24, 2005)

OOC bluff roll 4+1

As Rell talks loud a few people around him looks at him with a strange face, one men reacts and starts walking fast towards the market when another shouts "He no need to go there the store is already closed."

The men turns towards the half-giant and visibely scared by his size nervously smiles before heading towards the door. 

The guards didn't notice Rell or Morrison but just noticed the other guards shouting. One of the guard at the door starts closing it, while the second one starts running in the crowd towards Rell and Morrison. The guards starts to slightly push people around to go join the other guard. (He doesn't seems to be focusing on Morrison and Rell).

===

Once everybody is in the cart Fror guide him out of the Inn stable and enters the central market area. "No guards around guys. Most of them seems to be heading towards the main door. Wait a second. The scary lady is with them I saw her walking fast behind the guards. 

So where do we go now?

Before anyone in the wagon can answer Utrolac starts to shout "The northern exit, the northern exit QUIIIIICKKKKKK"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 25, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Before anyone in the wagon can answer Utrolac starts to shout "The northern exit, the northern exit QUIIIIICKKKKKK"




Makas curses and tries to stifle the shout by first jabbing his elbow into the guts of the guard to wind him and then doing the best he can to clamp a hand firmly over the man's mouth.  "Be quiet man if you value your freedom!" he hisses.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 25, 2005)

Morrison estimates the distance between him and the door to about 60' feet now. The old stone walls are at least 30'feet high.

The crowd in front of Morrison and Rell seeing that the guard is about to close the door starts to complain. A few seems angry that they will have to wait to leave the village. "Will this be long" "Come On, keep that door open" "Let me out, let me out, My wife is sick and waiting for me to deliver some medicine"


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

Morrison, beckoning to Rell, moves to the front of the crowd (60' should only take one round?).  Try not be too obvious as we do it (ie dont start knocking people down, or pushing them hard).


----------



## Mithran (Apr 25, 2005)

Calondor is taken by surprise as the small struggle breaks out beneath him "Don't move around so, we don't want to be shaking Fror's wagon back and forth. And please talk quietly this will be hard enough as it is"

(OOC: As Calondor is probably the lightest I'm assuming he's on the 'top of the heap' as it were.)


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 25, 2005)

By the way, as Morrison moves toward the gate, he will move to avoid the guard coming towards him.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell moves with Morrison, staying close.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Both moves among the crowd without being noticed. A few villager here and there shouts at them, telling them not to even try, they are about to lock the doors and nobody will be allowed to leave for at least an hour. 

None try to stop them knowing that they won't get out anyway. 

(hide, spot Rell, Morrison 3+1 ;12+2, spot 20+6; 13 + 8)

As Rell starts to move forwards the guards who is closing the door notices him moving among the crowd.

Rell notices the young militian keeping his eyes on him. He didn't say anything but it is clear to Rell that he is focusing on him. He also notices that the guards on top of the towers seems to be watching him also. Two of them are now standing near the small arrow holes. The shadow makes it hard to see them but Rell can see their head move following his movement. The long rectangular hole is about half a foot wide by three foot tall. Making it hard for anybody to shoot someone behind it. 

Morrison continue to advance through the crowd, apperantly unnoticed by any of the guard. He is now about 30' feet from the door.

-----

Utrolac quickly shut up as the other tell him. He continue to mumble to himself, visibely scared of being caught.

Fror direct the wagon inside the village for what seems to be 10 incredibly long minutes. All of a sudden you hear Fror starts to talk in an unknown language, He just say what seems to be three words.
Mithran:
[sblock] Mithran recognises the magical incantation for Charm Person [/sblock]

Then you hear the voice of a middle aged men. "So you enjoyed your stay in the village Sir. I hope you had the chance to taste our unique bread.

The gnome then answers "Indeed Sir, The bread was so good, You will probably see me around very soon." They both starts laughing and the caravan starts moving again. A few second later, Calondor and Makas slowly can hear the sound of the city diminishing a minute later all they can hear is the sound of the wind and of a few birds. 

By the whole behind the caravan Calondor notices that they enter a forest. The caravan turns quickly and all can hear Fror in front of the wagon shout "We've made it, you can get out"

Utrolac quickly gets out, thanking Fror to save his life and appologising to all for almost making the whole thing fails.


----------



## Mithran (Apr 27, 2005)

Calondor get's out and quietly talks to Fror "You friend are far more than a chef, thank you for your help"

Calondor smiles at Utrolac "That's quite alright you did far better than we should have expected of you, you aren't used to this sort of thing. I'd be lying if I said I didn't feel like shouting every now and then my self"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2005)

"And not before time!" Makas grumbles as Ultraloc and Mithran get off him.  Heaving himself upright and out of the cart, the dwarven warrior stretches a few joints.

"A first rate job there Fror.  I thank thee," Makas says.  "Now what do we do?"

"Can I suggest that we lay an ambush for anyone following the others as they make their way to the campsite?  Only as a delaying tactic mind you."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell will let Morrison get close to the gate then shrug as if giving up. He will turn his back to the gate and as he does so use his Stomp Psionic ability. He will then shout "Earthquake!"  and if a panic results or a path is cleared try to make it out. 

OOC: Rell will be sure the observant Guard is in the area of effect and will use the power again the next round if the way out is not clear.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 27, 2005)

As soon as Rell calls out, Morrison charges the guard closing the gate, and attacks, using a Stunning Fist.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2005)

Surprise round for Morrison
initiative
Rell 19+1
Morrison 4+6
Guard at the door 12
Guard near Rell 7
Guard behind 1 20  60' from Rell but lots of people in between
Guard behind 2 18
Guard behind 3 3
Guard behind 4 10
Guard behind 5 19
Guard in the tower 1 12
Guard in the tower 2 9
Guard in the tower 3 18
Guard in the tower 4 16

------------|..........|----[-----]----|..........|-------------
.................|..........|........G...........|..........|..
.................---------............M.......---------...         
..................................pp.....p...p..........................
....................pp.........H.p.........p....p..........
........................p....p.H.......p......p........
.................p.......p....CC...p....................
....................p..........CC.........G........
..........................p.............p............
...................p............................p...
..........................p................R........
.
.
.60' behind the 5 other guards
.
p =people
C cart
H horse
G guard
M Morrison
R Rell

Morrison closes on the guard closing the door, he is now out of reach from the archer located on top.
He surges on the guard who notices him too late as he was checking on the other guards and Rell. Morrison coming out of nowhere strikes the men directly behind the neck (roll 12+4;dmg 5+3;Fort save 17) The guards caught unaware can't do a thing against Morrison attack and falls unconcious on the ground. The blow was swift and silencious, and doesn't seems to have alerted the guards on top. The people nearby still didn't realise what just happened in front of them.

Round 1 

As the guard gets in reach Rell hits the ground creating a powerfull wave of energy. The ground in front of him starts to shake. (save 1 and 2) Both the guards and the commoner are unable to keep their footing and falls on the ground under the powerfull wave of energy.

-----

Fror quickly thanks the others visibely not wanting to elaborates on the reason why the guards didn't ask any questions. Utrolac feeling ashamed of his behavior, go sits back alone in the back of the gnome cart.

Fror answers Makas "One problem my friend the others got away by the southern door as we took the northern one.

Makas and Calondor can notice not too far away the mine on top of the large hill. They are now in the wood Calondor walked by earlier today to approach the mine.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

_Time to make a break for it. _  Rell moves as rapidly as posible past the downed people and makes for the gate.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 28, 2005)

Makas shrugs his shoulders at Fror's comments.  "Very well then.  We'd best make our way back to the camp as agreed and wait for them there."


----------



## RillianPA (May 1, 2005)

ooc: Apologies...I really thought something else needed to happen before Morrison's next action.  


Assuming it looks like Rell has a clear path to the gate, Morrison will run through the gate towards the nearest cover.


----------



## Mithran (May 1, 2005)

"Agreed, Utrolac you stay close to the wagon. Would you like to take the forward position or stay towards the back Makas?, I don't expect any trouble but you can never be to cautious."


----------



## Legildur (May 2, 2005)

Makas shrugs his shoulders.  "At the back, I guess," he says.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

Morrison starts running towards the nearest wood about 400' feet in front of him. He can't see any cover before that. The only cover he can see would be the local populace and cart waiting to enter the village on the dirt road leading to the entrance.

Rell dashes towards the door, passing near the guard he just downed and rushing through the crowd. As he tries to make his way as quickly as possible, he hears the sound of an arrow coming his way. (15-4 cover, dmg 6) The arrow hits one a merchant nearby. The man falls on the ground an arrow through his chests.

As he continue to run towards the door a second arrow is shot from the tower (roll 14) the arrow scrath Rell clothing but doesn't even touch his flesh. The arrow stick in the ground making a low sploutch as it hits the sand and dirt. 

Rell finally reaches the door, but he notices small holes on top of the door that the archer could use against him.

----

The other group slowly heads towards the front of the city, pushing Fror cart through the woods. The group can't notice any trails from there position that leads to the front gate. Utrolac attempts to help but he is rather unsuccesfull.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell quickly glances around at the people he downed looking for something he could hold over his head as he runs through the door. A bundle of thatch, a basket of goods, boards, even a large cloak. He if spots something useful he will grab it and hold over his head as he passes under the holes. If nothing is handy he will simply run through as fast as he can and hope for the best.


----------



## RillianPA (May 3, 2005)

ooc: Rell's action is before Morrison.  

If Rell reaches Morrison and is heavily injured, Morrison will spontaneously cast Cure Light on Rell and single move towards cover.  Otherwise, Morrison will continue to run for cover.


----------



## Legildur (May 4, 2005)

Makas continues to assist in getting Fror's wagon back to their original campsite.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2005)

Rell picks a small fruit cart lying nearby the entrance. The men carrying placed it on the ground to rest his arm as the guards were closing the doors. He turns it upside down and pick it up on top of his head to use it as a shield as he heads outside the village. The merchant doesn't have time to react and simply looks at Rell for a few second before shouting "He you, bring me back my fruit cart" but He doesn't even try to run after him. 

The guards on top of the tower starts showering arrows on the two heros, while the other in the streets are heading towards the door.  

roll Rell 20, 19, 12 Morrison 14, 18

As he his heading towards the woods Rell receives an arrow (dmg 8) in the leg. The arrow goes completly through his leg. As he is still recovering from the pain he hears the sound of an arrow going through the wooden cart. The arrow couldn't pass the wooden plank of the cart. 

Morrison can hear arrow flying nearby and one of them scratches his shoulder (5 dmg) The arrow continues his fly leaving for a few seconds a blood trace in the air and goes end it's course on the ground. 

Morrison and Rell are now about 340' feets from the woods.


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell does his best to ignore the pain in his leg and continues to move as quickly as he can for the woods. As he gets further from the walls he will let the fruit cart tilt back to provide more cover from the rear and once he gets to long range for the archers he'll let it fall. He will try and zig zag a bit and put any cover he passes between himself and the gates.


----------



## Mithran (May 5, 2005)

Calondor walks along at the front of the group humming a tune and occasionally helping Fror and Utrolac when they need it.

OOC: Sorry about my lack of posting. Fortunately I didn't miss much as far as my own character goes.


----------



## RillianPA (May 5, 2005)

Morrison will run (120') towards cover.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2005)

Rell and Morrison now a bit farther away starts running for the woods. As they are pressing hard they still hear the sounds of arrows piercing the air. (roll 11, 11, 17, 9)

One arrow again hit Rell fruit cart but doesn't do more damage. Behind them they see the guards getting out of the village. The forest is now only 220', they continue their sprint doing their best to give as less as possible opportunities to the archer.

They can hear another flight of arrow coming their ways as the crosses another 120' feet. (17 dmg 7, 14, 14) Morrison is hit in the lower back. The arrow didn't touch anything vital, but the arrow hurts badly and Morrison quickly starts to bleed heavily. 

(roll 16) Again Rell fruit cage is hit by an arrow. 

The two heros are slowly distancing the guards. With their chain mail on they have a hard time keeping the pace with Rell and Morrison. 

They are now a mere 100' before reaching the forest. The bowmen accuracy at this range (300') should be much less. The 5 soldiers are still after them, they are about 100' from the village (200' from Rell and Morrison).


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell drops the fruit cart and starts to sprint at his best speed. "Come on my friend we have to make the forest."


----------



## RillianPA (May 9, 2005)

Morrison nods his head as he continues his sprint.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2005)

OOC Sorry for the slow posting.

Morrison and Rell starts running as quickly as they can towards the woods. They keep on hearing the sounds of arrow piercing the air (roll 11, 9, 8, 0). The can hear and see the arrow stick in the ground all around them. 

They finally reaches the wood, they notice behind them the guards charging their way. They are about 200' behind them.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soulknife*

Once they pass the treeline Rell looks back to see how many are in pursuit. He starts to move through the forest as fast as he can and begins to look for a good place to change direction. "Are you okay Morrison?"

OOC: How many guards are following and how are they armored.


----------



## RillianPA (May 12, 2005)

"I should be ok until we have a moment to stop and heal.  Lets try to curve around through the forest, and find a place to lose those guards."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2005)

OOC 5 guards armed with Halleberd and wearing Chain mail are running towards the group.

Morrison and Rell both enter the forest hoping to hide among the vegetation. It shouldn't be too hard as the forest is very mature.

(hide roll Morrison 9+2, Rell 19+1) After running for about 50' they both loose sight of the guards. From their position will all the bushes, tree and leaves between they can't see the guards at all. 
---

The rest of the group is slowly and difficultly moving along the forest without any major incident.


----------



## RillianPA (May 16, 2005)

Morrison keeps running.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2005)

*Rell*

Seeing the guard's armor will likely slow them down Rell follows Morrison further away from the gates.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2005)

Rell and Morrison continue to run deeper in the forest for another 60'. The dense vegetation prevent them from progressing faster. 

From their position they barely hears the guards now, and can't say for sure if they are still heading their way.

---

Utrolac is starting to breath heavily, He stops and sits on a dead tree trunk. The poor men is all read and completly wet from his own perspiration.

"Sorry gentlement, but I can't continue like that. I am completly exhausted.  He starts to breath strongly and rises his head to let a maximum of air enters his lung. 

Even Makas, feels that if they continue like that he won't be able to keep the cart moving through the woods. The mud and all the branches are making any small movement a very strenous activity.


----------



## Legildur (May 17, 2005)

Makas pauses for a few moments and looks around him.  "We need to get the cart onto better ground," he says with a touch of the obvious.  "Which way to the rendezvous point?  And which way to a road?" he asks.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2005)

Utrolac is slowing recovering. He lies on the rock and whispers to himself. "I just want to go home"

Fror looks at Makas and says "what about leaving my cart here, I will let my ponies loose, they should be able to survive on their own in this luxurian forest"

On that he moves inside the cart and start moving things around inside it.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell catches his breath and watches carefully for any sign of pursuit. He will examine their wounds to make sure they are not leaving a blood trail.


----------



## Mithran (May 18, 2005)

"Hmm, that might work Fror. How can we find it again though..." Calondor sits down and thinks for a moment "Perhaps we could draw a map of sorts, if we have any paper that is."


----------



## RillianPA (May 18, 2005)

Morrison will spontaneously cast a cure light wounds on Rell and himself as they continue to walk.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Rell*

"Thank you my friend, I began to wonder if I would make when the arrows started to fly. I should send that fruit vendor flowers for the loan of his cart, I do believe it saved my life. Shall we try and make our way back to the others?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2005)

Morrison quickly applies his hand on Rell wounds. (CLW +6+1) Immediatly Rell wounds stops bleeding. Finally after all these years of training with his master he finally understand how to channel this energy everyday he was getting from his prayers. Morrison is still under shock on how easy it is to accomplish Farlangh magic once you know and most specially understand his will. 

He walks a bit more and rechannel the energy on himself. (CLW 7+1) Immediatly he also stops bleeding. 

They can hear the soldier behind them closing the gap. Morrison had to slow down a little in order to stay concentrated enough to cast his spell. The soldier are probably tracking their blood track. Both of them still can't see them, but hear them swear and the clang of their armor very well.

----
Fror from inside the wagon answers back to Calondor. "Don't worry about it my friend, I am taking everything of value with me. If they wants my recipe book or some salted meat they can have it.

He continues his search. Utrolac is now lying on the ground eyes close and whispering to himself.


----------



## Mithran (May 19, 2005)

"Alright then." Calondor leans down to check on Utrolac then stands up again and looks around trying to get his bearings "I'm afraid I'm not a very good woodsman, how about you Makas?"


----------



## Legildur (May 19, 2005)

"Fror, if you are happy to leave your cart behind, then that would help us," Makas says.  "And I'll do my best to help you replace it later."

"Come on, Ultraloc," Makas grumbles good naturedly at the warrior lying down, extending his arm to assist him up.  "Don't want them to find you here now."

The dwarven warrior then looks around to Calandor.  "I have some skill, but no guarantees mind you!"


----------



## RillianPA (May 19, 2005)

Refreshed and invigorated by the holy power of Farlangh, Morrison speeds up to as fast as possible and says "They are getting closer, we better hurry.  Now that we are no longer bleeding, lets turn, and they will have a harder time tracking us."


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell, not being much of a woodsman, follows Morrison's lead.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 20, 2005)

Utrolac stands back up as Makas suggests him. After a few minutes of hearing Fror swear to himself as he moves things inside his cart, you see him reapear from the cart, a large backpack (relative to his size) on the back, a bunch of scrolls and potions and wand around the belt. "I am ready, Everything that had any real value to me is on myself. The only thing I have to left here is my Cooking book collection. Some of the book in there cost me a little fortune. Haaah guess we have no choice" He finishes, a small tear in the corner of his eye.

"Let's go back near the main entrance, where we should meet the other. ....If they are still alive of course"

Utrolac gets nervous as Fror mention going back near the village "I am not going back there. I spend the night with you and I leave this place forever first thing in the morning.

-----

Morrison and Fror continue to run deep in the forest. After a few minutes, they can't hear or see a guard. None of them is trained to survive in forest. They both feel that they could easily get lost if they continue to run deeper in the forest.


----------



## Legildur (May 20, 2005)

"Well why didn't you just say so?" exclaims Makas.  "I'll carry ya books ya daft sod," he adds, quickly unslinging his backpack and opening it.


----------



## RillianPA (May 20, 2005)

"I think we should turn back to the road, and head back to the Camp.  That sound good to you Rell?"


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

Rell nods in agreement. "Let's get out of here before we get turned around in the woods. I'm better with tunnels and streets than forest. Besides, I could really use some of Fror's cooking about now."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 24, 2005)

Morrison and Rell carefully steps back towards the village, moving slowly and making they don't hear the guards. As they approaches they see far away the guards heading back towards the village. From the distance they can't hear anything they are saying. 

Keeping a safe distance they head back in towards the back of the village without problem. But they don't seem to find the others.

---

Fror eyes open wide at Makas suggestion. "Thanks Makas, that would be greatly appreciated. Fror heads back in the wagon and pull out a large backpack. He fills it up with a large stack of books. He then comes out of the cart and says "I just took the most precious one" Makas notice an embarrased smile on the gnome as he shows him the bag completly fulled. Makas picks it up. The bag is fairly heavy but Makas body used to carry heavyweight isn't affected that much by it. 

Fror turns towards Calondor "Where should we go now, where can we meet the others?


----------



## Mithran (May 24, 2005)

"Well Morrison said either outside of town or in the camp. Seeing as how we've taken up quite a bit of time and we are going to take up more time trying to find our way to anywhere we may want to skip strait to the camp."

"Though following Morrison's orders to the letter would dictate that we go try to meet up with them outside of town first"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2005)

Both group head back to the rebel camp leaving behind Fror's cart. Makas, Calondor and Fror gets there first with Utrolac. 

As the group approaches the camp they are surrounded by rebels. The men recognises them and escort them to the village. They don't talk much simply asking what they saw in the village and wondering if they met some of their relatives.

Morrison and Rell arrives about half an hour later. 

They are invited to prepare their camps while they go get Golaer. 

About an hour later as Fror is starting to improvise a recipe for the group Golaer appears out of the central building. He heads towards the group visibely excited. 

"So my friends what did you learn? Did you had time to pay a visit to my family? I am a bit worried to see you so soon.

As he asks his questions a few other warrior surrounds them hoping to catch news about the village. 

Utrolac asks Calondor. "Can you tell me why we are here? How am I supposed to go back home now? Looking at these brute I wonder if I wasn't safer in the village

He seems really scared of those rebels and don't seems to know on which side he should be.


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2005)

Makas carries the extra backpack to where ever Fror wants it to go.  "Sorry about your cart, friend," he says simply as he offloads the cooking books.  "Maybe we can buy you a knew one later?" he suggests before moving back to join the others.

As Golaer approaches, Makas makes himself a little bit scarce by sliding behind the large form of Rell.


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

"I assure you Utrolac these men are friends. They wish to protect their families, nothing more" Calondor turns to Golaer "Unfortunately we were unable to visit your family. It is a somewhat lengthy tale, please sit down.."

OOC: Very sorry about my slow posting, I'll try to do better again.


----------



## RillianPA (May 31, 2005)

"Please, Calondor, tell the story.  The rest of us can fill in details as they come up.  But first Golaer, any news from Jonah, and the message we sent him?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2005)

Golear visibely interested by Calondor story sits near the rest of the group impatient to hear his story.

A few of the other men around also sits waiting to see if they can hear anything about their friends or relatives.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 7, 2005)

Calondor sits down and begins to tell the story "Well when we first got to the city we went to the Blue Cup inn to make arrangements for our stay. Rell and Morrison were attacked by two assassins, who appeared to be waiters at the inn I might add, anyway we... well more Rell and Morrison took care of the assassins." 

"One of the others could perhaps give you a better account of the battle than I as I was caught by surprise. As soon as I walked out of my room one of the assassins slipped a garot around my neck and rushed me into one of the other rooms in the inn."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2005)

Golear and the others listen carefully trying to identify the people Mithran is talking about. But they seems to be unsuccesfull. One of them steps up and interrupts Mithran in his story. "The Barmaid of the Blue Cup attacked you?  And Brodar helped her?" Asks the men visibely under shock. He looks carefully at Mithran almost angry. "You are a liar she would never do that"

The others around starts to calm him down but the men is visibely very upset by the situation.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 8, 2005)

"What possible purpose would such a lie have?" Calondor shakes his head "To get a woman I barely know into trouble with you gentlemen? no..."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2005)

Makas decides to interject at this point.  "If the barmaid was so innocent," he starts, "then why was she carrying magical pictures of the 5 of us?  Just like the merc was.  Seems to me that someone had us marked - and she be part of it."

"And the next question I want answered is who gave 'em the pictures?  One thing I do know is that it was someone in this camp."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell says little merely addressing a point when asked. He watches the villagers closely for any hint that they know more than they are letting on.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2005)

OOC Sorry for the slow posting

As Makas mention the pictures the group shut up and they starts looking at each other. The nervous men stops shouting and sits down. The other looks at him suspiciously. Seeing how his men look at the men Golear stands up. "Please do not jump to conclusions. There is a traitor among us but it's not necessarly him."

Golear turns towards the group. "It looks like you made yourself a powerfull enemy. Not everyone has the mean to own one of these magical items."

The rest of the group behind him stays silent. A few more rebel approaches their leader. 

Golear continues "Whatever is in this bread is very powerfull. The lady that attacked you was his fiance. A very fine and respectable lady. What could possibly happened to her. I am sad to hear that your cover has been blown off, I would understand if you don't want to help us anymore. All you can do now is fight along us. We lost the element of surprise

Golear seems dissapointed and helpless

OOC Sense motive xxx Rell is unable to notice anybody behaving strangely.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 14, 2005)

> "Whatever is in this bread is very powerfull. The lady that attacked you was his fiance. A very fine and respectable lady. What could possibly happened to her. I am sad to hear that your cover has been blown off, I would understand if you don't want to help us anymore. All you can do now is fight along us. We lost the element of surprise




"I cannot speak for my companions... though I believe I can guess what their answer will be" Calondor looks around at his companions "Well... what do you say?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 14, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> "I cannot speak for my companions... though I believe I can guess what their answer will be" Calondor looks around at his companions "Well... what do you say?



Makas looks down to the ground for a few moments, he right hand tugs at his beard.  Finally he sighs and lifts his head.  "Usually I'd not involve myself in the affairs of humans as I have enough troubles of my own.  But, in for a copper, in for a gold, as the old saying goes.  Aye, I'll fight, and do my uncle's axe proud."


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 14, 2005)

"Yes, I agree with my friends, this cannot be allowed to continue.  Golaer, has there been any word from my mentor Jonah?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell stands and calls his mind blade aloft, "I for one have witnessed enough injustice and am ready to fight."


----------



## Mithran (Jun 15, 2005)

Calondor grins "Just as I would have guessed."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 16, 2005)

Fror seeing the other staying, stands up and says "Looks like I have no choice, I stay too" He sits back down and whispers to Makas. "Wasn't of you I would be leaving"

Utrolac stands up slightly red. "Golear, please understand I am a merchant not a fighter. Tomorrow morning I would appreciates if you could leave me near the caravan to Axyr. I can't wait to go back home"

He silently sits back. Golear nods in agreement at Utrolac requests. A few of the warrior behind starts laughing and looks at him like a coward. 

Golear turns towards the rest of the group and smiles. "Thanks a lot, right now we need all the help we can get. You are welcomed to stay with us as long as you want.

Sligthly dissapointed by the lack of news most of the group disperse. Golear takes Utrolac by the shoulder and promise him that tomorrow he will be on his way to Axyr with a few of his men. The merchant doesn't seem happy, he would prefer the caravan but Golear tells him that he can risk approaching the village too close. 

Utrolac leaves towards his tent visibely frustrated. Golear returns towards the rest of the group "Yv'vus hasn't been around for quite some time. He is the one who controls the helm, so I can't really tell you if he got news from your master. Are you planing on returning to the village?


----------



## Mithran (Jun 17, 2005)

"I don't know that we have any concrete plans at the moment, we need to figure out how best we can deal with these problems"


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 17, 2005)

"Well lets review the situation.  Feel free to correct me or throw in anything else you have learned.

Some group of people, possibly lead by a Witch, is bringing magical addictive herbs into the town and using them to control the people of the town.

The mayor is either working with them voluntarily or is being controlled, but they control the government of the town, the guards, and an unknown number of citizens are willing to die to help them.

My church has been totally fooled by them, even after an investigation, and currently considers these people to be bandits, not fighters against this evil oppression."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

"I think it is worth adding that they have several hidden agents as well. At the very least they have involved the staff of the inn under the nose of the owner if he is to be believed."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Golear listen carefully to what each of the members of the group has to say. As Morrison talks about the witch he gets nervous. "She is actually very dangerous, she killed and injured many of us. Ever since the old elf meet her he started to loose his mind and things started to turn badly in the village. I think she is responsible for a lot of the problem we are having, but we have no clue on how we can stop her. 

You also seems to say that she gained allies in the town. But I have a hard time beleiving that they are real allies. I think she must control them either by magic or fear. Perhaps fear of not getting that evil bread, I don't know The more the hero talk about what they saw inside the more he seems scare and loose confidence.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 25, 2005)

"We need to find a way to cure the people of the addiction to the bread... somehow.."


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 27, 2005)

"I hate to say it, but we need someone who can analyze this stuff.  We have both the herbs, and the final bread form, so it should be achievable.  I suspect that we need to go to the capitol.  We can call on the resources of my church for the analysis, report what we have found, and hopefully track down the the distributor of the herbs.  Before we leave, however, I would like to question that guard that we captured."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 27, 2005)

Golear nods at Morrison request. "No problem, follow me" He then heads towards a small bush about 200 feet from their position. Sligthly hidden from the main campground they see a large cage made of wood. The guard half-naked is eating what seems to be small berry and cheap meat. He looks at the group as they appears. He starts yelling at them. 

"Traitors, you can be sure that Nadour will crush you and your little gang of brigand quickly"


----------



## RillianPA (Jun 27, 2005)

"Strange that you who attack us without provocation call us traitors.  To whom do you think we are traitors?"


----------



## Mithran (Jun 27, 2005)

Calondor says quietly to Morrison "I'll leave the prisoner to you my friend, send for me if you need me though. I'll be walking around the camp for awhile." with that Calondor walks away to find Fror.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 28, 2005)

Makas continues to talk with Fror about cooking and gnomish life while he sharpens his axe and checks his equipment.

(nothing else to add at this point)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Rell*

If there are no objections, Rell will accompany Morrison to question the prisoner. He stand tall and do his best to look intimdating.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 19, 2005)

The soldier looks back at Morrison with disgusts. "You were hired to do a job for your church. You were supposed to help us bring the weapon to safety. You then started to beleive all kind of story about I don't know what and went on a quest to save the world. We were just ask to bring the weapons and come back. Now because of you I will probably die soon away from my family, just because you couldn't stick to orders.

The soldier seems mad and desperate, convinced he will soon die. 

----

Calondor and Makas are discussing fine cuisine with Fror. Utrolac visibely offended by the warrior attitude is seating on a nearby rock head lowered and arms cross. 

OOC Ok I am back. I will try to post at least 2-3 times a week. Sorry for the long wait. Hopefully everyone is still onboard.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 19, 2005)

"Yes, we were hired to do a job for my church.  That job was to investigate the attacks occurring on the road to Vrux.  Your little caravan was just a convenient group for us to travel with.  When you attacked us, it proved that you, and your boss were to blame for the attacks.  When we discovered the illegal and addictive drugs your were smuggling, we found out why.  Tell me about Nadour and the witch in the village, and I will speak on your behalf when we return to the capitol."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soulknife*

Rell looks on, following the questioning closely.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 20, 2005)

Calondor seems to be hanging on Fror's every word about fine food for awhile then finally says "We should figure out how to split up to get our business in the capital done as quickly as possible, as long as we have the time"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 24, 2005)

Makas agrees with Calandor.  "Besides, all this talk about food is making me hungry."

"But shouldn't we wait until the others are finished before we start planning?  Maybe they'll find out something interesting from the captured soldier."


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 24, 2005)

The soldier looks at Morrison with an angry look. "Speak on my behalf, let me laugh. They probably won't let you say a word. You said drug what are you talking about, we were carrying weapons, from what I understood here, your friend the elf was carrying the illegal drug. 

I have nothing to do with with the attack, I am a soldier executing order, that's it. Nadour is my superior and I don't know anything about the women you refer as a witch. 

The soldier lowers his eyes and turns. "I have nothing to add"

---

Fror looks at Calondor surprised. "I don't know my friend if returning to the capital is a wise idea. I have a bad feeling about returning there."

Utrolac stands up and cut Fror. "Well I have a bad feeling about staying here, the quicker I am back in a boat to Mergovie the better I will feel. I simply can't endure this torture anymore"
The foreign merchent seems very agitated and angry against Fror about not going back.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell shakes his head with disgust. "We seem to only find more questions and accusations rather than answers. Does no one besides us want to help end this tyranny? Everyone we talk to is angry with us rather than supportive. Doesn't any one realize that we are trying to make things better?" He groans in frustration and paces about trying to figure out a solution.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 24, 2005)

Morrison pulls out his holy symbol, and holding it towards the soldier, speaks a prayer to Fharlanghn, and casts mending on the soldiers clothing (I'm sure it is torn up some).  As the spell takes effect Morrison says
"Since you chose to attack us on the road, Fharlanghn has chosen to accept me as his priest.  This is but the weakest of the powers he has granted me.  Do you really think that he would have accepted me if we had attacked just and righteous travelers?  NO!  Nadour is smuggling addictive drugs in an attempt to take over the town of Vrux, and he has allied himself with an evil spellcaster.  You may fall with him, or stand against his evil...choose now!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell halts his pacing and watches Morrison's display of power and demand for action. _That's what we need. I must stop wringing my hands like an old woman and follow this example._ Rell calms himself by force of will and considers more rationally what is to be done.


----------



## Mithran (Aug 24, 2005)

Calondor answers Makas first "Well I suppose... my mind doesn't like to stay at rest. Perhaps you are right though" then Utrolac "Well I'm sorry if this hasn't been your favorite trip. I can't say I've liked it very much either, except for the food which is much better than I usually eat when I'm traveling"

Calondor turns to Fror "A bad feeling you say? I can't say I have a very good feeling about any of our options right now. Large conspiracies seem to make me uncomfortable."


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 25, 2005)

(Morrison roll intimidate  2+0+6 circumstancial) The soldier looks at Morrison without saying a word. He sits on the floor of his cage and answer without looking at him. "I will never bethray Nadour"

----

(Calondor diplomacy roll 7+11) Utrolac slowly calms down and turns towards Fror, "Sorry, you can do what you want but tomorrow I will try to find a way to get back to the capital with or without you. I would have prefered to escorted by you guys, but the task at hand here might be more important.  He then heads towards his bag on a nearby rock and start replacing the stuff inside.

Fror undisturbed by the human strange behavior, smiles back at Calondor "Thanks, I am glad that you at least enjoy my cooking on this trip. I had better trip myself. I never really liked witches especially those that can wield a sword"

Fror starts scratching his nose nervously thinking what they could do next.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 25, 2005)

"That was a poor choice."
Morrison catches Rell's attention, and then walks back towards the rest of the party.
"He is a fool, and there is nothing I can do to reach him.  I suppose we should take him to the capitol and let the church's inquisitors see what they can do with him. Bah, how are these people inspiring such loyalty?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant*

"How badly do you want information? I could try to scare him into talking. It isn't really my nature, but my size and unfamiliar race is sometimes effective." Rell suggests this obviously a little embarrased, but lacking any better idea.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 25, 2005)

Morrison ponders for a moment, obviously moved by Rell's offer.

"That is a good idea, and good of you to offer.  He obviously already fears you, so it might work.  Very well, why dont you try a fierce, even earger expression?"

After waiting a moment for Rell to prepare, Morrison heads back to the prisoner and says "Since you have chosen to side with evil, I have no choice."   Shaking his head in disappointment, Morrison motions to Rell "He's all yours, try not to kill him."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell does his best to look excited and rubs his hands together. "Now sometimes they are fragile, you really can't hold that last one against me. He fought back until I broke one too many bones and he was dead. I'll just bleed this one a little first then start in on the bones."  Rell conjures his soulknife and waves its crackling energy under the man's nose. "I really like this part."  He uses the knife to draw blood from both the man's arms so he can see it flowing, but not serious wounds then his slices his forhead and lets the blood run down in his face. Poking the forehead with a huge finger Rell says, "look here you can see, this one has a nice thick skull, he should be good for hours."  Looking as if he hopes the man will say no Rell asks offhandedly, "you aren't ready to talk yet are you?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 26, 2005)

(roll Intimidate 19+1cha+4size DC 7) Rell can notice the soldier getting really scared. "Please don't that, I'd rather die right now than going through that. I don't know much about Nadour and the witch. Nadour is my officer, we are part of the Axyrian army and were assigned to help the church of Fharlang. I always suspected that something was wrong but I never asked question. They were paying extremely well so that was enough for me, I just closed my eyes on everything. The tatooed women is not the one in charge, the old elf is, she is just the one doing the dirty job. She is very powerfull and show no remorse in killing. But she seems to be extremely loyal to the old elf. One last thing were were often asked to bring the weapons to the mine, I never understood why since the rebels are in the wood. 

I don't know anything more, I promised, please don't kill me. 

The soldier's face is white and his body shaking as he finishes.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant*

Rell turns to Morrison and winks at him then says, "Oh come on don't make me stop already, I haven't even broken any bones yet, and you know I was so looking forward making a finger sandwich once was got down to cutting parts off."


----------



## Mithran (Aug 26, 2005)

"True, true" Calondor thinks for awhile "Witches, and murderous waiters. Yeah I don't like that either. Do you suppose she might have powerful contacts in the capital?... she must I would think"


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: Bah, darn giants get all the luck   Darkmaster, when the soldier says "the old elf" is it clear that he means the head of the bandits?

"Well, lets see if he keeps talking.  Have you ever been to this camp before soldier?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC Actually the village wise "elf"  Vr'rult the wise


----------



## Legildur (Aug 27, 2005)

Makas looks across to Fror.  'A screwed up gnomish face is not the best looking,' he thinks to himself.

"What about we cook up a storm?" Makas suggests hopefully.  "It will give us something to do while we wait and see what the others can squeeze out of that soldier.  If I keep sharpening me axe, it'll soon have no head left!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2005)

The soldier scarred by the Half-Giant brutality looks at Morrison nervously. "I never came to this camp before. If I would have known its location I would have tell Nadour."

----

Fror looks back at Calondor with a inquisitive look. "I beleive she does. At least the old elf who gave you the package. I don't know about you, but he seems to be well connected. I don't like this, I am under the impression that my picture will be on display in the streets of Axyr and that the number written below keeps on increasing He finishes laughing nervously.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 29, 2005)

"Who gave the orders to assign Nadour and you to this detail?  And how many deliveries have you made?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2005)

"I don't know who assigns the order, I just listen to Nadour. I have been to Vrux more times than I can remember"


----------



## Mithran (Aug 29, 2005)

"That is, hopefully, unlikely but not impossible." Calondor sighs "This was supposed to be such a simple mission, too."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 30, 2005)

"Aye, simple indeed," Makas laments as he unconsciously runs his fingers through his beard.  "My head spins from all the in-and-outs of what we have uncovered."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2005)

Fror walks towards Morrison. "Anything valuable you got from him? We are discussing if we should go back to the capital or not, I beleive we shouldn't until we know what is really happening here but some in the group beleive otherwise, what's your opinion"

The gnome seems visibly conflicted on what should be the next best course of action.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 1, 2005)

Morrison walks with Fror back to the rest of the party, waiting for Rell if he chooses to come.

"Hmmm....

It appears that Nadour and these soldiers are soldiers in the Axyrian army.  Nadour told the soldiers that they had all been assigned to help my church.  The soldier doesnt know who gave the orders, but since Nadour wasn't arrested as a deserter, I have to assume that someone with authority gave the orders.  The soldier says that he cant even count how many deliveries they have made, and that he suspected something was wrong, but that he was being paid extremely well and just ignored it.  He also said that the deliveries were often made to the mine.

This means that there is a huge arsenal of weapons in Axyr under the control of these villains.  More, they have the support of some people in authority in the capitol.  I was assigned this task by the head of my church in the capitol.  He may have assigned one of the least experienced members, and one from far away, as a test, or maybe because my loss would be acceptable.  I really need to be able to talk to Jonah, my mentor.

Oh, thats right, the soldier also claimed that the town Mayor was running things, and that the witch follows his orders.

I'm not sure what we should do, but I think starting a large battle would be a mistake.  I see only two options, we sneak back into town and capture or kill the Mayor and the witch, or we go back to the capitol. 

However, there is a more immediate issue we need to deal with.  Those assassins knew we were coming to Vrux, and attacked us almost as soon as we arrived.  There must be at least one traitor in this camp who informed them we were coming.  That traitor must be dealt with before we decide on our next move."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

*Rell*

"I agree with your assessment. We should make no plans until the traitor is found. I for one would like to know what is going on in that mine. It is very suspecious, but as you say, we need the informant first."


----------



## Mithran (Sep 3, 2005)

"And how do you propose we do that. I doubt the culprit will come out and tell us."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 4, 2005)

"Whatever created those pictures of us must be magical.  I suspect that a search of the camp using Detect Magic should turn something up."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2005)

"If such a thing is possible," says Makas, "Then that'd be the second best idea I've heard all day!"

"The best being to get out of that possessed village!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 6, 2005)

Golear seeing that your done with the prisonner approaches the group back. "So did you learn anything from him. Usually these soldiers aren't aware of much and are pretty useless" He says with a smile.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 6, 2005)

"Well, not too many details...but definitely some useful information.  The biggest problem we need to deal with is the traitor.  Someone here used magic to make perfect images of us, and send them ahead to the town so assassins could be waiting for us.  We would like to search the camp, using magic.  Will you allow and help us, so the traitor can be found?  If we dont catch him, we are all at great risk."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2005)

Golear's face turns sad as Morrison mentions that a traitor might be among them. 

"No problem, search the camp I will accompagny you to prevent any problems"

OOC Not sure what you want to do?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 8, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "No problem, search the camp I will accompagny you to prevent any problems"
> 
> OOC Not sure what you want to do?



OOC: I guess whoever it is that can cast Detect Magic will do so and scan arcs through the camp in an effort to find the magical item that captured our pictures for the assassins.  With that, then we will have the traitor.

BIC: Makas harrumphs.  "Best of luck to ya," he wishes to Morrison and company.  "I don't fancy ye chances of finding a thing," he adds.  "C'mon Fror, let's go somewhere else."

As they walk away from the others, Makas whispers to Fror.  "I reckon we should go to the other side of the camp and wait in case the traitor makes a run for it once they work out what is happening."

Assuming Fror agrees, Makas finds a location where he believes the traitor might flee through from where he can casually observe as much of the camp as he and Fror possibly can.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2005)

*Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

Rell follows Morrison ready to play the 'heavy' as needed. He too keeps a wary eye out for anyone trying to leave the camp.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2005)

Fror follows Makas outside of the camp. They position themselves in the bushes such that they are difficult to spot and have a good view on the two main trail to the camp. 

As Calondor prepares to cast his spell, the old elf, Yv'vus (spiritual and official leader of the rebel) gets out of his wooden log cabin. He slowly interject the group "Don't waste your time with that, the only thing you will get is my cabin. I already did the exercise. The traitor probably already left the camp with the device. I wish I could have catch him" he finishes calmly, looking at the group in a slightly annoyed fashion.

spoiler Calondor [sblock]
The half-elf himself quite talented in the art of bluffing and persuasion isn't quite convinced that the old elf is only trying to save them time. While trying to present a very calm image, he seems quite nervous[/sblock]


----------



## Mithran (Sep 15, 2005)

Calondor gives a friendly smile "I thank you. But rechecking can't hurt anything, right?"

OOC: Very very sorry, screw up on my part with the subscriptions.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 17, 2005)

The old elf smiles nervously at the half-elf. "Do as you wish, but you will only pick up my cabin" He looks at the others for a few second and head back towards the forest. 

"Good luck, let me know what you find."


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 19, 2005)

"Ok lets get started.  Golaer, we will probably have to search Yv'vus' cabin, someone might be using any magical clutter there to hide something."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Calondor does a short incantation and starts scanning the whole camp.

Golaer looks at Morrison with wide eyes as he mentions searching the old elf cabin. "I don't think Yv'vus will appreciates if we search his cabin."

Fror and Makas partially hidden in the wood, see Yv'vus pass nearby. The old elf moves through the wood at an incredible pace almost as if the undergrowth was moving to create a temporary passage. The old elf is heading towards the east in the direction of Axyr.

After a few minutes of scanning the area Calondor didn't detect any magic except as expected from Yv'vus cabin.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 20, 2005)

"Dont worry Golaer, Yv'vus gave us permission to search the camp.  We all agree there is a traitor, and it would be terrible if he escaped because we didnt do a thorough search."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*"Rell Half-Giant Soul Knife*

To Morrison Rell says, "We must be missing something. It wouldn't really make sense for Yv'vus to be the traitor would it? He certainly left like he had something to hide. If a traitor were about to be reaveled in his camp you'd think he'd want to be there wouldn't you?"


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 20, 2005)

Quietly to Rell "I agree, it is very strange behavior...but maybe he really doesnt think we will find anything."

Louder to everyone "Ok Calondor, lets check the cabin.  Oh, and by the way, since you may have to pick something out of the other auras, why dont you examine these pictures first, maybe they will help."


----------



## Mithran (Sep 20, 2005)

"Alright, Morrison" Calondor inspects the auras of the cards and then goes in to look around in Yv'vus' hut.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 21, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Fror and Makas partially hidden in the wood, see Yv'vus pass nearby. The old elf moves through the wood at an incredible pace almost as if the undergrowth was moving to create a temporary passage. The old elf is heading towards the east in the direction of Axyr.



Makas frowns in puzzlement as he sees the old elf making haste out of the camp.  His eyes widen in realisation about what that might actually mean and he silently looks quickly across to Fror for his views.  Turning back to follow the passage of Yv'vus, the old elf is already past the point where Makas could readily intercept him, so he simply notes the direction of travel.  "C'mon Fror, let's go and tell the others what we saw."

(ooc: Darkmaster, I'm making an assumption here, based on the wording of the above paragraph, that Makas cannot intercept Yv'vus.  Of course, if Makas could challenge or intercept Yv'vus, he would attempt to do so, particularly if he could do so nonchalantly in a non-threatening manner).


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 21, 2005)

OOC Yes he could sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 21, 2005)

Makas sees Yv'vus approaching at speed.  The old elf is the last individual that Makas was expecting to be making their way out from the camp at the time the others begun their search for the traitor.  But suddenly it all makes sense!  With dwarven waraxe held in his left hand and throwing axe in his right, the dwarf whispers to Fror, "Cover me," as he stands up and moves to a position to challenge Yv'vus.

He mutters a small prayer before speaking.  "Oi!  What would you be doing out here at a time like this?" he asks with the head his waraxe resting on the ground in front of him and his right hand and throwing axe concealed behind the bulk of his body.

He knows that if the old elf is the traitor, that he will likely seek to flee, and more than likely cast a spell first, so he readies himself to disrupt him should that happen. [ooc: readied action to throw axe if Yv'vus casts].


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

As Morrison, Rell and Calondor heads for the old elf huts, Golear becomes agitated. "We can't go there, the Yv'vus will never forgive me for letting you in, please understand"

---

a bit deeper in the wood Makas gets out of the wood calling at Yv'vus. The gnome stay hidden in the bushes still wondering how he can cover the dwarf.  

The old elf stops his walk carefully observe Makas with a defying and superior look. A small provocating smile in his mouth he adds. "Taking a walk, why. I should be the one asking you that question

He then start to move his finger and say words that Makas can't understand. Makas might not be literate in the art of divine magic but there is no doubt in his mind that the old elf is doing some kind of invocation to nature. 

A split second later his axe leave his hand aiming towards the elf (roll 10+7;dmg 6) the old elf is quick enough to dodge the axe, but slightly injured himself as his foot looses ground on the action. (Concentration roll 18, DC 10+6+1) But he is able to maintain his focus and complete the incantation. Makas suddenly notices all the plant around him starting to move and grapple him as if they were alive(reflex 8+1). Quckly various plants are firmly holding Makas to the ground. 

The old elf makes a small smile to Makas and heads towards the forest. 

Behind him the gnome also got caught in the plant holding his small crossbow he aims at Yv'vus who tries to escape. "Darn, you will pay for that traitor!!! he shouts as he fires his quarrel. (roll 14+4 for being hidden;dmg 4) The quarrel hits the unprepared elf in the leg. Already a few tens of feet away he turns back and look at Fror now revealed a mean look in his eyes. 

Initiative. 
Makas 20+ (because of the ready action on the surprise round)
Yv'vus 20
Fror 8


----------



## Mithran (Sep 22, 2005)

"Hmm... alright then. May I talk with Morrison? To decide what to do next since that changes his plan" Calondor takes Morrison away from Golaer and talks quietly "Have you prepared a spell similar to the one I'm using? I think we need to distract Golaer." 

"Say we've decided it will be faster if we both do sweeps through the camp. Tell him I'll take Rell and you'll take him with you, just in case one or the other of us meets the traitor and there's a fight. Then, you keep him away from that cabin while I have a look inside. There is a slight risk, but that risk is mine and not Golaer's, he can honestly say he knew nothing about it."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 23, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The quarrel hits the unprepared elf in the leg. Already a few tens of feet away he turns back and look at Fror now revealed a mean look in his eyes.



OOC: Just realised that I forgot to have Makas rage last round, which would have made a difference and stopped the spell getting off.  Oh well.

BIC: "Good shot!" he calls in encouragement to Fror.  Seeing the old elf turn his attention back to them, rather than continuing on, Makas gets a sinking feeling 'Uh, oh!' he thinks to himself.  Then the thought of the brave gnome dieing out here because of him gets to much, and in a rage he screams "*TRAITOR!*" at the top of his lungs and seeks to break free of the enchanted plants to move towards Yv'vus.

OOC: Darkmaster, not that it mattered in the first round, but don't forget to include the dwarven racial bonus to saves v spells.  Strength check now at +5 due to Rage.  Movement usually 30ft, but half speed in entangled area, so 15ft - probably not enough to get him out of the area (depending on where it is centred), IF he makes the Str check to break free.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 23, 2005)

ooc: Do we hear Makas' shout?  If so, Morrison hurries off in that direction (so ignore the following), otherwise:

"I dont understand Golaer, Yv'vus gave us permission to search, and someone might have used his cabin to hide something.  Why shouldnt we search it?  I'm sure Yv'vus doesnt have anything to hide."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2005)

OOC yes you can hear him shout


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 23, 2005)

ooc: Ok do this instead 

"Quick, Makas has found the traitor."  Morrison runs off towards the sound of the shout.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell pounds after Morrison, the mind blade crackling into existance in his hand as they run. "Maybe we will finally get some answers."


----------



## Mithran (Sep 23, 2005)

Calondor runs in the direction of Makas' shout as fast as he can, drawing his rapier while he runs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

Initiative. 
Makas 20+ (because of the ready action on the surprise round)
Yv'vus 20
Fror 8 

Makas tries to get himself out of the plants (roll 9+5) but the branches and leaves are firmly holding him back. 

The elf smiles at Makas failed attempt to escape he then looks in direction of the camp and without a word dissapears in the undergrowth of the dense forest.

Fror extremely nervous has a hard time reloading his crossbow. He can't control his hands from shaking from fear. He finally reloads his crossbow and aims where the druid dissapeared. (roll 8) The quarrel dissapears in the bushes without effect

The other three members of the group can see Makas in the distance trying to get away from plants that surrounds him. He seem very mad and sligthly out of control.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 26, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The other three members of the group can see Makas in the distance trying to get away from plants that surrounds him. He seem very mad and sligthly out of control.



Makas utters some dwarvish curses and his face turns red as he exerts himself in continuing to try and break free of the enchanted plants.  "That damned old elf is a traitor!" he exclaims to the others as they arrive.  "I winged him with me axe, but he escaped me!" he adds, gesturing with his head in the direction Yv'vus departed.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 26, 2005)

Calondor keeps running in the direction Yv'vus went but says "I'm not sure we can catch him with the head start he has, what do you think Morrison?"


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 26, 2005)

Morrison stands there with a shocked look on his face.  Finally, after a moments trying to gather his thoughts he says "Both?! Both the bandits and the town are controlled by these same villains?  Oh my, we are in big trouble.  Yes, I think you are right Calondor, we wont be to catch a druid in the woods, especially with no tracker.  We better search the cabin, and then try to decide what to do next.  How are we gonna convince Golaer?  Oh my god, both?!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2005)

*Rell*

With a snort of disgust, Rell lets his mindblade wink out. "It is not a complete loss, he may have escaped, but at least he is unmasked. Perhaps we can create some sort of distraction for Golaer?" Looking to the Dwarf and the Gnome he adds, "Are you wounded?"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 27, 2005)

"Wounded?" Makas asks increduously, obviously still seething about his predicament as he thrashes about in an attempt to break free.  "Not half as wounded as that old elf will be when I catch up with him!"

"Nay, laddie, I be fine," he adds.


----------



## Mithran (Sep 27, 2005)

Calondor stops once he reaches Makas and Fror then sheathes his rapier "I think we should be able to convince him. Hopefully we can find more in Yv'vus' hut for proof, though."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2005)

Fror seems quite scared by what just happened. "I've never liked elves that much but never understood why. Now I know. If I had been more careful I've could have stoped him with my crossbow" Fror lower his head slightly ashamed. 

Golear appears a few seconds later behind the party. Obviously he heard the group discuss about Yv'vus. "I don't beleive you, Yv'vus has done so much for our group. He killed many soldier of the empire and always protected us against them. Yv'vus his someone special and it takes time to know him well"
Golear seems very nervous and scared by what the hero can do. 

spoiler Calondor, Rell
[sblock]Both the half-elf and half-giant notices that Golear seems very nervous but feel they don't feel that the men is lying to them. He seems to really beleives what he just said[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell turns to Golear, "It does seem very strange. Have you noticed a change in Yv'vus lately? Could someone be forcing him to act against us? The enemy is known for using family to get their way. Perhaps something even more sinister such as magical compulsion? That magical helm of his made me nervious from the beginning. Come let us sit down and discuss this. We must not let Yv'vus be accused unfairly, tell me more about him." Rell will try to sit down with Golear out of sight of Yv'vus hut and keep him talking until the others have had a chance to search it.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 28, 2005)

Golear seems nervous all of a sudden.
(Rell roll bluff 13+1 vs sense motive Golear DC 15) 

"I don't like this, Yv'vus has always been good to us. I don't know why I should trust you. You could be spy working for them after all you were initially travelling with them. And now you ambush our leader in the woods and pretend he his the traitor. If you think that you will divide us to vanquish us more easily you are wrong.

Golear straighten up and looks at the members of the group proudly and with a very questioning look in his eyes. Behind him a few of the rebel appears behind him, curious to know what just happened.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 28, 2005)

Makas shakes his head in disagreement with Fror.  "No point in thinking about 'what ifs'," Makas says.  "Ya did good and fine by me, and I'll not forget it."

Securing his axes, the dwarven warrior turns to address Golear, loudly enough for the campfolk behind to hear.  "I don't care much what ya think of us.  But answer me these questions and maybe you'll see the truth."

"We went into the township to find out what was goin' on.  For certainly no good was goin' on.  And someone tried to assassinate us with these magical pictures to guide them," he adds, pulling the pictures from his belt pouch and passing them to Golear.  "You can see that they were made here, in this very camp, when we first arrived.  If Yv'vus suspected us as traitors, would he not have warned you against us?  And why did he try and misdirect our search for the item that captured our likenesses for the assassins?  And why did he flee when the search continued?  For Fror and I were waiting here for the traitor, but not suspecting it would be Yv'vus.  I bet if we walk back there right now and search his tent, that we'll find the device.  If we do, then we are proved right and you have been betrayed.  If not, then the case is open."

"Would you pass on this opportunity to prove that the old elf was true to you?"


----------



## Mithran (Sep 28, 2005)

Calondor takes a glance towards the hut then back at Golaer and sighs then says "First of all, you have reason to be suspicious of us. But I believe we can prove we are not your enemy. Now, I'm not completely sure what happened here. Makas can explain that, in a few moments."

"Now, I had my suspicions about Yv'vus when we first proposed to sweep the camp looking for magical items. He was hiding something, but I didn't want to come out and say it. Then he goes off from our group, why? perhaps he has a good reason so I think no more of it. But then, there is the fight with Makas."

"If Yv'vus was your friend, why did he not run _towards_ the camp? Surely your men would have defended him from the dwarf who, apparently, was an enemy of your group. Unless he knew, or thought he knew, that you would find out something terrible about him. Now, what could you find out about him that would make him run _away_ from the camp?"

Calondor pauses for several moments "Only one thing. That he was a traitor to your cause"

OOC: Diplomacy?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Rell*

Rell merely nods in response to his companions words and does his strong silent type bit.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Diplomacy Makas provides help roll 1-2 DC 10, Calondor roll 16+11)

Golear listen carefully to Calondor. He lowers his head and starts scratching it. "So Yv'vus is a traitor. But I never saw him work against us directly or indirectly. Perhaps we should investigate his hut for any magical devices that could print magical picture. The only thing that bugs me is that none of you were injured in the fight.

Golear turns his back on the group and head towards the hut. "Please come with me, let's try to find this device"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 30, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "...The only thing that bugs me is that none of you were injured in the fight.
> 
> Golear turns his back on the group and head towards the hut. "Please come with me, let's try to find this device"



"Only because he heard Rell, Calandor and Morrison running to my aid, and Fror here with his crossbow," Makas says as he eagerly starts his way back to the camp with the group; keen to see if Yv'vus' tent holds the item he believes it does.  "Otherwise I think it might have ended badly for me."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2005)

Golear turns back to look at the dwarf "Perhaps" He sight "But that's only speculation"

Fror gets slightly annoyed by the mayor responses "SPECULATION. That's a good one, if you would have seen his look you wouldn't say such nonsense."

Fror's hand instinctively goes on his crossbow.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 30, 2005)

Morrison steps close to Fror, and says quietly "Calm Fror.  The man's world has been in turmoil for too long, and now he has been betrayed by someone close.  Worse, strangers carry the news.  Let us give him some slack if he is less that polite."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 1, 2005)

Makas only just controls his instinct to punch the man in the chin, but only because Morrison's quick words sway him.  He presses his lips together and says nothing further as they make their way to the tent.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rell*

"Morrison's right, besides now is a time for unity. Our list of allies seems to shrink daily."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

The gnome bites his lips and follow the other inside the wooden cabin. As they enter the room with Golear they can feel the eyes of all the rebels on them. They all look at them very suspiciously. 

Golear doesn't say a word and enter his head lowered like, escaping as much as he can the looks of his men. Once everyone is inside he scratch his head and says visibely not sure that searching the place is a good idea. "Well it's all yours"

OOC take 20 on the search Rell 21, Makas 22, Morison 20, Fror , Calondor 22. 

The group spends one hour going through the cabin without finding anything that would reveal the true intentions of the old elf. 

Golear seems extremely nervous as the group seems visibely unable to proof what they are saying "I really don't like this, Now what I am going to tell the others. How I will justify this to Yv'vus. I will probably lose his trust and the trust of everyone here.  He then turns his eyes towards Calondor. "I trusted you"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 5, 2005)

"Why don't you try that Detect Magic thing," suggests Makas.  "Maybe it's disguised or really well hidden."

The dwarven warrior then steps outside.  "Oi!" he says to those outside to gain their attention.  "Has Yv'vus been back here in the last few minutes?" he asks, figuring that perhaps he doubled back while they were busy with the entangling plants and removed the evidence that he is sure exists.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 5, 2005)

Morrison will cast Detect Magic use it while he searches.

"Calondor, if you have another Detect Magic available, please cast it so that we are less likely to miss something."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC Sorry I already assumed that he used Detect magic in the search to help him.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 5, 2005)

ooc: Are you saying we found no magic at all?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC: you did, but nothing that seems to be able to create magical picture, now if you want to plunder the place let me know.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 5, 2005)

ooc: Morrison is not looking to plunder, but a list of the magic items they find would be worthwhile.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 7, 2005)

OOC: I didn't see a response about Makas' question to those gathering outside as to whether Yv'vus has returned to his hut in the last few minutes?  Probably nothing happened, but just want to be sure.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 7, 2005)

Rell shakes his head in frustration. "We are going to have trouble with these people now. What can we tell them to keep us in their good graces?"


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 7, 2005)

"We tell them the truth.  Yv'vus attacked one of us, as we were searching for the traitor, and then fled into the woods when Golaer and the rest of us approached.  The fact that we didnt find proof of his betrayal here only means that he had time to take it with him when he fled."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 7, 2005)

Calondor identify the following magical object.

6 potions, 8 scrolls, 1 ring, 1 pair of boots and parts of the small lab equipment. 

OOC sorry Legildur I missed your question.

None of the villager saw Yv'vus since he left the camp. 

Golear carefully observes the group as they isolate the magical items. Golear seems nervous and stays in the doorstep ready to leave the room if things were to turn ugly. 

Fror looks at Morrison and Calondor. "Pretty interesting, I wonder what this potion can do" He says as he slightly shake the potion in his hand a large smile on his face.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 11, 2005)

"Nothing at all?" queries Makas incredulously.  "Are you sure?" he repeats the question that all of them are thinking to no one in particular.

"I don't understand," he adds, shaking his head in bewilderment.  "Yv'vus' actions when I challenged him outside the camp confirm that he MUST be the traitor.  "Maybe he kept the device on him."

"Bah!  Now what do we do?"


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 12, 2005)

"Now we make a plan.  And since we cant be sure if Yv'vus was the only traitor, we tell the camp that we are doing something else.  I think there are only 2 choices, go back to the Capitol or check out the Mine.  Are there any other suggestions?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

*Rell*

"I am reluctant to go back to the capital, so I would say the mine is the next place to try. I fear we have overstayed our welcome here."


----------



## Mithran (Oct 13, 2005)

"Back to the mine, then" Calondor sighs "What's the plan then?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 13, 2005)

"Aye, the mine," agrees Makas.  "But I'd be happy to know the whereabouts of that traitor elf before we set out!"

"Whadya reckon about his gear?" queries the dwarven warrior.  "I doubt the old elf 'ill come back.  So he won't be needing it."

"And if he does, he can come and find us and ask for it back," he adds with a sly grin.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 18, 2005)

OOC Really sorry for the delay. 
The group quickly packs their stuff and prepare to head back towards the village. 

Golear seems very upset and quickly let the party on their own once they leave Yv'vus cabin. As they move away from it they notice a few rebel posting themselves in front of it. 

Utrolac is now eating with a few rebels and wave at the party as they head back in the forest. 

"I am pretty sure this chicken isn't half as good as mine"Tells Fror to himself.

The group walk down the path they used the day before and gets after a few hours near the clearing leading to the mine. They notice that the guards have been beefed up. They are now 4 armed guards at the gate and more walking around the building. 

From their position nobody can see the entrance of the mine.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2005)

*Rell*

"So how can we distract the guards? What sort of problems are they likely to face? Orc attacks? Forest Fire? Can we set up such a diversion without actually creating a disaster?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 19, 2005)

"Well, either Yv'vus has been to the town to tell them about us," Makas says, "Or the witch is taking extra precautions.  Either way, the mine obviously has something of value in it that they don't want us to know about."

"But I don't have a plan to get in there.  Maybe there was something back in Yv'vus hut that would have helped us," he suggests.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 19, 2005)

"I am fresh out of plans.  I dont suppose any of you has a spell that would put the 4 guards to sleep?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2005)

Fror looks at Morrison for a moment then turns towards Calondor "I don't but perhaps you do Calondor"


----------



## Mithran (Oct 26, 2005)

"I don't have anything to put them all to sleep... perhaps to make them sleepy and inattentive. Or I could make one think I am his friend." Calondor thinks for a few moments "Perhaps I could distract them while the rest climb over the wall, then... well I'm not sure what I'd do."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 27, 2005)

Makas twirls his beard in his right hand as he thinks.  "Maybe we should have grabbed some of that stuff from Yv'vus' cabin?  There might have been something there we could have used."


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 27, 2005)

"It would have been a mistake to try to take Yv'vus' belongings.  Golaer is very uncertain of us, and I think that might have convinced him that we were lying.  Ok so quietly subduing the guards is probably not going to work.  Can any of you cast illusions?  Or maybe someone has an idea for a distraction?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Rell*

"I agree that taking something at the camp would have been unwise. I don't have any ability with illusion, but perhaps a more mundane distraction could be found? Would anyone in the camp still help us I wonder?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 28, 2005)

"Humph!  Yeah, I know you are right.  I was more just thinking aloud," Makas says.

"Maybe we should just watch the guards and their routine for a bit?" he suggests.


----------



## RillianPA (Oct 28, 2005)

"That's a very good idea Makas, let's see if we can find anything out by waiting and watching.  In the meantime, we can all consider possible distractions."


----------



## Mithran (Oct 28, 2005)

"Sounds like a good plan. When do we go?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

OOC: I will be out of town and likely unable to post until Friday, please npc my character as needed.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 7, 2005)

OOC: Mithran, I thought we were already there and could see the guards at the gate leading to the mine.

BIC: "I'm just as happy to take any shift watching this criminals," says Makas.  "Perhaps with my keen night eyes we might see an opportunity after the sun sets if we wait around that long."

Makas then starts to look about for a suitable vantage point that can be concealed from casual observation and unlikely to be stumbled across.


----------

